# Surrogacy success after failed IVF



## amanda1971

Dear All,

I have finally got to the stage where my local clinic has agreed for my husband and I to go ahead with a host surrogate cycle. We had 5 IVF cycles before this all of which produced good looking embryos (admittedly diminished numbers as time has gone on) and the furthest we have ever got is to 6 weeks after our only frozen cycle which got the embryos to blast stage. All of the other cycles were BFN. 2 cycles were with immune treatment after I had all of the tests and went to Dr Gorgy and tried to reduce v high TNF alpha (unsuccessfully).

We have spent the last 6 months going through all of the process that my local clinic have in place for trying a surrogate cycle - although their view is that my eggs are just too old and not viable (I am 38 and always have at least one perfect looking embryo and most often at least 2) and I am doing the cycle despite being advised to go straight to donor eggs. I collected my meds today to start down regging for this surrogate cycle and waiting for my surro angel to synchronise with me and had a chat with the nurse. She pointed out their success rates for were pretty low for people doing surrogacy after IVF has failed. When I asked her if they had had any success, she said they had had 4 women and none of them had taken a baby home.

Has anyone please got any success stories with a similar background? We are only doing the one cycle before going to donor eggs and I really want to know that it has worked for at least someone!!!

Thanks so much for reading this,

Amanda


----------



## amanda1971

Thanks for that lgft - great to hear of your success and congratulations. 

I know I have to do this before I can go happily to donor eggs - so fingers crossed x x x


----------



## firebolt1982

Good luck! I can't help much with the statistics I'm afraid as my IM is doing surrogacy because of a hysterectomy. But I think thats based on what you've said, it's worth giving it a go with your own eggs, otherwise you'll always wonder.

I hope it all goes well for you. Which clinic are you using?

Mandy xxx


----------



## missmarple

Totally agree with lgft. I believe some clinics just can't be bothered with surrogacy and make weak excuses. Give it a go and then you know you have tried, at least.


----------



## nostalgicsam

here here def give it a go you stand the same chance as anyone else


----------



## janesmith488

Hi Sorry to butt in with a different question but how did you find a surrogate? i've been looking on and off for a while and am finding it really difficult


----------



## nostalgicsam

there are several organisations and many indie surros too, along with posting on boards like this, pm me if you'd like to discuss further


----------



## janesmith488

Sorry i'm a bit rubbish on navigating through these sights. How do i pm you? x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

janesmith if you see the scroll under her picture click on that and it opens up the pm /email screen with her address at the top
L x


----------



## janesmith488

Got it thanks
Jane
x


----------



## nevergiveup1

Hi, I am 38 and after 9 negative fresh ivf cycles and one frozen cycle, on our first cycle with a surrogate, I only made 4 eggs all 4 fertilised and we put 3 embryos in surro mom and one in me and she is 10 weeks pregnant!! At first scan there was 2 sacs but only one heartbeat. At second scan - 8 weeks everything looks great.

When I discussed surrogacy with CRGH.... or UCH acu, the dr there tutted at surrogacy and also said he thinks it is my eggs!!

Well I think this has proved him wrong. It is easy to find a surrogate and an easy process dont let anyone put u off!!


----------



## nevergiveup1

I think clinics in the UK usually put the blame on the eggs as they do not have surrogacy programs in the UK. While I was in South Africa at the first consult with my doctor, he said that he thinks I need a surrogate. 

He has a donor program and a surrogacy program and does both. I think it is because Clinics in the Uk do surrogacy so seldom that they dont have so much experience with it. Well in cases of repeated IVF failure a % will be eggs and an equal % will be problems with the receptors in the womb and implantation.

My infertility stemmed from PID and I believe that the infection may have destroyed the lining of my womb and created a hostile environment. I just had a feeling that this would be the case and even though after so many failures I never really believed I would ever get a positive!!! 

I am still so surprized that it worked first time!! Well so far. Our next scan is monday and we will be 10w2d.

Good Luck wishing you all the best for this round of treatment!!


----------



## missmarple

Shell0304 - I think we must have met the same doctor at UCH - he gave me the talk on donor eggs and was very 'disapproving' of surrogacy!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ARGC were very much 'this is your only option' and Mr T said to me 'If you find a surrogate bring her here, and if she has a sister bring her too as there are many ladies in your situation here' so not all IVF Drs against it.
L x


----------



## nevergiveup1

Love Mr T and the ARGC and I think had I approached them, they would have been fine with it!!
I sent them an email to let them know as I had a letter from them and they sent such a loverly reply.

And they never blamed my eggs!


----------



## janesmith488

Thanks for your replies girls and believe you me i am very serious about surrogacy. I have done all the research and got to know 2 surrogates (at separate times) but then got let down with blackmail and demands for money. 

I haven't dipped in and out of surrogacy at all but being let down twice in a row did hurt and yes i stepped back for a month or so just to get my strength back! I am more than committed to surrogacy though so no fear of that!

Jane
x


----------



## nostalgicsam

Good Luck Jane


----------



## beattie2

Good Luck Amanda

If you can beat the immune issues with a surroangel you must a very good chance of success, sending you and your surroangel lots of .



Good luck to Jane too

  


Bx


----------



## janesmith488

Thanks girls. Its great that you guys have been successful in having babies and are still on these sites helping the rest of us

x


----------



## kimberley-s

please don't be put off im a surrogate and im 4w 2 days pregnant for my ip's i wish you all the best for the future kim xxx


----------



## janesmith488

Thanks for your post kimberley. Don't worry i'm in no way put off. If anything more determined to get it right  

Jane
x


----------



## amanda1971

Haven't been on for a while. Thanks so much for all of the positive stories. 1 week more of sniffing and then start on the up regging then fingers crossed for egg collection and a couple of decent looking embryos early March.
Will keep you posted as to results either way!
Love
Amanda


----------

